# Old lurker, rare poster.



## DocRoberts (Jan 28, 2017)

I have trouble with relationships. I've managed three between 17-29. I was wondering if anyone could give me advice.

Being alone most of the time is incredibly depressing and wears down on the head, especially when you're unable to travel and experience new things (type 1 diabetic, unable to tramp). So I'm always looking for something to fill this gap. I know that's a terrible way to regard relationships, but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## AnOldHope (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think there is anything terrible about wanting and needing human relationships of various kinds at different points in our life.

It can hurt yourself a lot, though, if (and I'm not saying you're doing this, I don't know you, so this may not apply to you, just in general) we start basing our personal worth and value on having that. I did that to myself for decades.

One thing I found is its hard to be attractive when you're depressed. Finding something to do, a cause or interest, especially one that lets you interact and cooperate with others, can give you a boost (especially if you can find something you really do care about) which can offset the depression.

You're problem may be completely different, though, so the above may not be useful.


----------

